# Speedy Ride for food : Surrey/Sussex and back : Sat 20th August



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2011)

Mr Dellzeqq esq is our glorious leader for this one.

Meet at HPC for an 8am off. 

Route will be.
HPC-Kingston-Esher-Ockham-A3 for about 1.5 miles- Burpham- Guildford-Miford-Haslemere-(almost) Midhurst-Petworth-Billingshurst bypass-A29-Weare Street-Capel-Newdigate-Pixham Lane- Mickleham-Leatherhead-HPC

Approx 109 mile quick round route. I expect the overall average speed of the ride will be 14-15mph

Lunch will be at the tea rooms in Midhurst or at Petworth if we're in good shape
Tea will be taken at Capel Church. This is the best church tea in the world. 
 
Dellzeqq Ianrauk
Martint235
Stuaff
Davywalnuts
iZaP
rb58
Origamist
CharlieB
Lilolee (at Cobham) Adrian
Mark Grant @ Esher/Cobham
Tim Hall
Thom
User10571


----------



## StuAff (5 Aug 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2011)

Count me in too please.


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Aug 2011)

There an eta of being back at HPC?

Am dog sitting that day, so as long as I am back home before 6pm and I can meet you as you go through K'Town then yes please... 

Albeit.. 14-15mph is not that speedy you know...


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> There an eta of being back at HPC?
> 
> Am dog sitting that day, so as long as I am back home before 6pm and I can meet you as you go through K'Town then yes please...
> 
> Albeit.. 14-15mph is not that speedy you know...



Don't know what time back Davy, but you can cut loose if you need to get back.

14-15mph over 100miles is speedy for some people..so it's best we let people know.


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Aug 2011)

Just checked the route, looks fab and as long as your okay with me joined and cutting off at K'Town then count me in then please. Cant keep the dog couped up all day for my pleasure..

Ill just drag you lot in.. unless theres hills or headwind or wind in general....


----------



## iZaP (5 Aug 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## rb58 (5 Aug 2011)

Yes please.


----------



## Origamist (5 Aug 2011)

And me!


----------



## HaloJ (8 Aug 2011)




----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Aug 2011)

HaloJ said:


>




On new Aksiums?


----------



## gbs (8 Aug 2011)

I would like to do this but I will have to work carefully on a previous commitment. So, I am a maybe.

Now that the Hindhead tunnel is open could the A3 DP section be incorporated?


----------



## HaloJ (9 Aug 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> On new Aksiums?



Yup. Done a good few hundred miles on them, love em! 

Crickey, looking at the sign up list so far I'm one of the slow ones!


----------



## StuAff (9 Aug 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Yup. Done a good few hundred miles on them, love em!
> 
> Crickey, looking at the sign up list so far I'm one of the *slightly* *less fast* ones!



FTFY


----------



## CharlieB (10 Aug 2011)

May I join this one, please?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2011)

CharlieB said:


> May I join this one, please?



Hmmmmmm... may you join?..hmmmmm

Bloody hell of course Charles Dear Sir...


----------



## lilolee (12 Aug 2011)

Can I join you when you cross the M25 please ?

Actually looking at it Cobham.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2011)

More then welcome Lee


----------



## lilolee (12 Aug 2011)

Cool, I'll be at Cobham for 9:15, probably waiting by Waitrose. I'll pm you my mobile.


----------



## 139NI (12 Aug 2011)

i got that day off at the moment, so if i am not called in to twat some of those dickheads with me big stick, i might join in here..


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2011)

Good stuff Will. Hope you can make it.


----------



## PK99 (13 Aug 2011)

sorry to be dumb, (i blame jet lag) where is HPC???


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2011)

Wellington Arch on Hyde Park Corner


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2011)

Advance weather reports show a very nice day for Saturday. Zero precipitation, light winds, sun and cloud.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2011)

1494942 said:


> Upgrading to definite interest.



Marvellous. You know you want to...


----------



## gbs (15 Aug 2011)

Just back from a weekend sailing and a reminder re that lunch arranged for saturday has been confirmed by our hosts. So the no cycling for me this coming saturday. Enjoy the day.


----------



## User10571 (16 Aug 2011)

Some thoughtful chin stroking goes on here.....


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Aug 2011)

Just to confirm, ill meet you in K'Town, but, as I cant see the route, where in K'town? Also, if your leaving HPC at 8am, I guess you be passing through at about 8.30am'ish?


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Just to confirm, ill meet you in K'Town, but, as I cant see the route, where in K'town? Also, if your leaving HPC at 8am, I guess you be passing through at about 8.30am'ish?



What is this K'Town about which ye speak young sir? I keep reading it as short for Kentish Town! My guesswork evokes 'Kingston' - but I could be awry...


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2011)

1494948 said:


> You're not trying to get down with the youf here are you?



Certainly not. Davy and 'youf' are incompatible on grounds of age.

Anyway, isn't youf that footballer whose Dad has been kidnapped in Africa?


----------



## StuAff (16 Aug 2011)

1494950 said:


> Chronological, physical, or mental?



Or all of the above?


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Aug 2011)

Oldies.. ramble too much...


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Aug 2011)

I'm not committing myself, but out of interest, is there a GPX available?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'm not committing myself, but out of interest, is there a GPX available?





This is Simon's ride Adam... does that answer your question?


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Aug 2011)

Say no more - the route could end up anywhere then!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2011)

1494957 said:


> Upgrading to intending to come.



You've got no choice... your on the list..


----------



## Mark Grant (16 Aug 2011)

I may be tempted to meet you around Esher / Cobham.


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Aug 2011)

Argh.

It's on my manor, as Terrence would say. Intense negotiations have been opened. Watch this space.


----------



## redjedi (17 Aug 2011)

I won't be making this one. 
Football to watch


----------



## 139NI (18 Aug 2011)

not able to come - am working....


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2011)

No problems Will...see you another time


----------



## thom (18 Aug 2011)

Late notice but might I join this one too ?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2011)

thom said:


> Late notice but might I join this one too ?



Not late at all. but please please let us know for definite by friday night so we are not waiting around for you on Saturday if you decide you can't make it.
Thanks.


----------



## thom (18 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Not late at all. but please please let us know for definite by friday night so we are not waiting around for you on Saturday if you decide you can't make it.
> Thanks.



Ok great - understood - I'll be there unless you hear otherwise


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2011)

thom said:


> Ok great - understood - I'll be there unless you hear otherwise


----------



## HaloJ (19 Aug 2011)

I'm sorry to say I'm going to have to bail. Had a rough cold this week that's ended up on my chest and left me low on energy. 

Have a great ride all.

Abs


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2011)

Sorry to hear that Abs.. get well quickly


----------



## martint235 (19 Aug 2011)

HaloJ said:


> I'm sorry to say I'm going to have to bail. Had a rough cold this week that's ended up on my chest and left me low on energy.
> 
> Have a great ride all.
> 
> Abs





Hope you feel better soon Abs!!!!


----------



## StuAff (19 Aug 2011)

Rotten luck Abs, get well soon.


----------



## User10571 (19 Aug 2011)

User10571 said:


> Some thoughtful chin stroking goes on here.....


Time for the chin stroking, thoughtful or otherwise, to stop.

Please put my name down for this Ian. Ta.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2011)

It will be a pleasure User10571


----------



## Tim Hall (19 Aug 2011)

And me please.


----------



## rb58 (19 Aug 2011)

Depending how we're doing for time I may need to bail after tea and head directly home. Got to pack from my trip to the West Country the following morning. Cheers


Ross


----------



## gbs (19 Aug 2011)

Now, a strong maybe.

Ian, I have sent you an explanatory message and provisional suggestion that I join you on LRRd, Putney at the cafe (Hudsons Cafe?) immediatly after the TL and Sainsbury garage. 0835 ish. 

Do not wait - I am not absolutely sure of being there.


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Aug 2011)

Someone please tell me where to wait for you all in Kingston..


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Aug 2011)

Despite it looking like a lovely day and good company, sadly, I won't be coming along now. 

I've got an exam on Wednesday, and I really ought to do some more revising.

Have fun.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Aug 2011)

lilolee said:


> Cool, I'll be at Cobham for 9:15, probably waiting by Waitrose. I'll pm you my mobile.


we'll be turning right at L'Auberge.......


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Aug 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Someone please tell me where to wait for you all in Kingston..


on the Esher road as it runs alongside the river


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Aug 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Just to confirm, ill meet you in K'Town, but, as I cant see the route, where in K'town? Also, if your leaving HPC at 8am, I guess you be passing through at about 8.30am'ish?


later than that


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> on the Esher road as it runs alongside the river



Perfect, thanks! And ill aim for about then still as we all know my time keeping issues..


----------



## Dangis (19 Aug 2011)

I would also like to sign up, for my 3rd ride with CC gang. The previous two were pretty solid, see you later brothers.


----------



## iZaP (19 Aug 2011)

Sorry Ian, gotta pull out.

Still haven't really sorted out my tyres after the fnrttc...


----------



## User10571 (19 Aug 2011)

iZaP said:


> Still haven't really sorted out my tyres after the fnrttc...





We probably need to talk...





I'd suggest a trip over to Forest Hill before 07:00 tomorrow but, to be truthful, I've had a day's worth of cycle maintenance today.

Stay in touch and I'm sure we can sort you out some skinny rubber.


----------



## thom (20 Aug 2011)

Thanks everyone and Simon/Ian especially for the event management : 110 miles just ticked over as I rolled under HPC. The afternoon sun was great, as was the route and the alternative cake stop. A couple of us noticed how funny it was to come back the reverse London-Brighton route in daylight and feel the traffic tension slowly rise.

Hope everyone got home ok,
Cheers,
Thom.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2011)

Thank you all for coming. It was a great ride and a great day with great company. A nice and speedy ride to Petworth for lunch and a beer and back again. The peleton splitting at Box Hill, some heading back to Central London and 4 of use up and over Box Hill and on to SE London.

*Here's* the Garmin stats...
130 miles for the day. Once again thanks all and hope to see you for September Ride which will be the Olympic Road Route.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Aug 2011)

Excellant lil route that, good stretch of the legs!

Not quite sure of the scenery as I was either wiping sweat from my eyes with ALL them hills or going too fast to look around. But of what I saw, quite fab, manymany thanks!


----------



## User10571 (20 Aug 2011)

If anyone who was on today's ride is struggling to get to sleep tonight, it'll most likely be because of some uncommon wickedness on your part, in a previous life, for which you are now facing the consequences. Like some tortured character in a dark corner of a Bosch or Breughel painting.

The rest of us will sleep. Each like an infant pressed into the softness of its mother's bosom. Very soon, I suspect.

Back to the ride:

*Ahem*
The Hills. 
There seemed to be rather a lot of them. 
In fact, did we have _all_ of them, by any chance? 
At times it certainly felt that way.

I am astonished at my rolling average showing 15.1 mph - given the amount of hillage involved - I was expecting it to show _much_ less.

Does anyone have the stats for how much climbing we did today? Please.


I'm also showing 119.16 miles on today's trip meter (I've rounded it off to 120+ by taking the other bike for a ride to the supermarket)
That's 119 miles of cycling in very fine company, for which I'll thank you all, and Dellzeqq in particular for the plotting and doing the _Le Patron_ bit.

Have I mentioned the hills on today's ride?

Editiness: Oh, and Henfold fishing place is an excellent venue for a tea and CAKE stop!


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Aug 2011)

iZaP said:


> Sorry Ian, gotta pull out.
> 
> Still haven't really sorted out my tyres after the fnrttc...



I have a pair of nearly new 700x23c ridged tyres if you want?


----------



## gbs (20 Aug 2011)

Especially thanks to to Simon and Ian for leading and organising - we had a very good day and to every body for the good company and for hanging around for the backmarkers.

My own stats were 153k with 1540m of ascent (as measured by ridewithGPS) having bailed out at Dorking; that is equivalent to 14/15 laps of RP.


----------



## StuAff (20 Aug 2011)

User10571 said:


> If anyone who was on today's ride is struggling to get to sleep tonight, it'll most likely be because of some uncommon wickedness on your part, in a previous life, for which you are now facing the consequences. Like some tortured character in a dark corner of a Bosch or Breughel painting.
> 
> The rest of us will sleep. Each like an infant pressed into the softness of its mother's bosom. Very soon, I suspect.
> 
> ...



The South Downs are, IMHO, somewhat misnamed. It's not the downs that cause the problems!!
Another cracking day, well worth the early start. I peeled off at Billingshurst, having decided that it made more sense to complete the century by riding home from somewhere far enough away (Petworth wasn't) than by riding back to Victoria, and then spending two hours on a train for the second time today. Went down the A29 (the lower half of Stane Street) where I found Bury Hill's nastier (at least in mid-afternoon heat) on that road. Got to that roundabout at the top and I twigged it was the same little lump...Then by an improvised, but pretty direct, route into Chichester- avoiding the A27 apart from a brief stretch (!)-, from where I had absolutely no idea how to get back to Pompey (lol). Back at about 5.45. 105.3 miles from HPC, 14.2 mph rolling average, max 37.5, total climbing 3,688 ft.
Excellent company as always, good lunch stop (despite hiccups in service), and a suitably (ahem) 'challenging' route.
Thanks one and all.


----------



## martint235 (20 Aug 2011)

I was really looking forward to this ride and what a cracker it was. Some great climbs and I think I even managed to improve my descending a little a bit too, less braking than I usually do anyway.

129. something or other, I'll call it 130 miles and home.

Thanks to Simon and Ian for the organisation. Hope to see everyone next month!


----------



## Origamist (20 Aug 2011)

Many thanks to Simon and Ian for organising such a smooth ride and to the weather gods for near perfect conditions.

I really enjoyed the route - bumpy, but nothing too steep. 

Good to catch up with the usual usual suspects and I liked the camp site at Newdigate: ducks, cake and a bar...

The new (old) bike coped admirably - with the exception of front wheel which is slighly out of true and the ITM Moray (eel) stem which will be consigned to spares bin when I get round to ordering a high polish new Nitto or Velo Orange stem.

About 95 miles for me, but I can't be bothered to cycle round the block to get it up to the century mark, so have cracked open a La chouffe instead...


----------



## StuAff (20 Aug 2011)

Origamist said:


> Many thanks to Simon and Ian for organising such a smooth ride and to the weather gods for near perfect conditions.
> 
> I really enjoyed the route - bumpy, but nothing too steep.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't that be 'ooh Ducky'?


----------



## User10571 (20 Aug 2011)

1494991 said:


> That was great, although I am a bit weary now.



I'm not surprised you're weary given the 'throwing caution to the wind' pace you appeared to adopt once we'd crested the Zig Zag road and were faced with miles of little other than descent.


----------



## User10571 (20 Aug 2011)

1494998 said:


> I was running on empty, so I naturally wanted to get home as quickly as possible.



I had already made that assumption .


----------



## rb58 (20 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the company today everyone. 

Lumpier than I expected, but fun nontheless. I look on it as preparation for my trip to the West Country this week, although I have some fettling to do on the bike before I go as I rode with a very annoying squeek for several hours this afternoon. A couple of dry chain links is User10571's suggestions and that's where I'll start.

Big thanks to Simon for leading us and for introducing me to Weare Street. I shall return there sometime.

After I peeled off at Newdigate I headed south of Reigate to Redhill and then had the 'pleasure' that is the A25 all the way back into Kent.

Mr Garmin reports 119 miles for the day and almost 6,500' climbing. Got to be satisfied with that! 

And, Matt, that Peugeot looks brilliant...... 

See you on the next one.

Cheers

Ross


----------



## User10571 (20 Aug 2011)

1495001 said:


> Indeed it does. Original paintwork often doesn't look that good out of the factory.





One of the most elegant bikes I've seen for quite a while.

Another attractive steed on today's ride was Lilolee's Alan - (an early one, at a guess?)


----------



## Mice (20 Aug 2011)

Wow! That was a ride indeed! What a fabulous route - some of those roads were absolutely stunning - especially the one that went on and on, a lane not a road, with leafy roof coverings. Just beautiful.

Indeed there were hills - aka the Downs. The reward for the climbing was vista's across the whole of the county.

Road surfaces ranged from being as smooth as glass - giving me the opportunity to hit my highest speed of 37.2 mph to absolute rough and tumbles with every variation of pot hole, pit hole and in some cases crevasse.

There were a couple of learning curves - the first being that tyres deflated (on purpose to allow for splinter-hunting) do actually need to be reflated again!!! I woke up, headed out the door and couldn't understand why I had a p*£"$£{:content:}quot;re! Luckily for me, it turned out I didnt..!! 

We also learned that the afternoon tea in Capel only operates on a Sunday. A few miles up the road we found a fabulous camping/fishing spot which had an excellent cafe. Coffee and Walnut Cake or Carrot Cake - decision, decisiony

Brilliant company, weather, ride and indeed day. 105 miles - my first British century. The French one last month seems like moons ago! 


Thank you Dellzeqq, Ian and User10571. It was a joy. I am indebted to you for your encouragement to do these rides, along with the practise and bike maintenance knowledge and assistance (Hmmm excludes TimH on this occasion as he took great delight in telling me that tyres run better on new air!!!) 

I took a couple of pics somewhere around here!


Thank you all for a great day.




M 

Edited to fix pics link!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2011)

Chapeu to you and your maiden British 100 miler Miranda. It was a tough route and you did brilliantly. You'ver certainly nailed this cycling lark.

You pic link isn't working.


----------



## StuAff (20 Aug 2011)

Well done Miranda!


----------



## Mice (20 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Chapeu to you and your maiden British 100 miler Miranda. It was a tough route and you did brilliantly. You'ver certainly nailed this cycling lark.
> 
> You pic link isn't working.



Thank you Ian - it was incredible. Not sure I've nailed the cycling lark completely but am definitely working on it!!

Have fixed pic link (I think!)

M


----------



## Mice (20 Aug 2011)

StuAff said:


> Well done Miranda!



Cool! Thank you Stuart!

M


----------



## User10571 (20 Aug 2011)

Congrats on the 100 miler.


----------



## Becs (20 Aug 2011)

StuAff said:


> Well done Miranda!



+1! sounds epic! Meanwhile I was attempting to surf, managing to get sunburnt and attempting to outrun the incoming tide by climbing over a bunch of rocks and cutting myself on a barnacle in the process!

Bloody well done Miranda!


----------



## Mice (20 Aug 2011)

User10571 said:


> Congrats on the 100 miler.



Thank youuuu!!

M


----------



## Mice (20 Aug 2011)

Becs said:


> +1! sounds epic! Meanwhile I was attempting to surf, managing to get sunburnt and attempting to outrun the incoming tide by climbing over a bunch of rocks and cutting myself on a barnacle in the process!
> 
> Bloody well done Miranda!



Cheers Becs - that's very kind. I was wondering how your ride went yesterday...! Mmm, barnacles, not nice.

M


----------



## Becs (20 Aug 2011)

Hardest 26 miles I've ever done by far, almost all up hill (I missed the main down hill bit by getting in my mate's car because we were late for dinner)! Good fun though, lots of nice pics. Off for a 12 mile hike over the moor tomorrow then sadly back to London :-(


----------



## CharlieB (20 Aug 2011)

Thank y'all for the company on a fine day out. My first attempt at over 100m finished at 118 by the time I got home. 
Lordy lordy, were there some hills or what? Mind you, the descents more than made up for the climbs. A bizarre experience coming back into S London this evening after the sublime lanes and roads of today, when suddenly you're forced abruptly into Mon-Fri Commute Mode again, as the FNRttC route to Brighton/Felpham is negotiated in reverse and in broad daylight, ably navigated for us by Thom. 
Well done M on that century! - was the Bakewell Tart up to scratch?
Thank you S & I for usual impeccable organisation.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2011)

Nice one Charlie. Really glad you enjoyed and Chapeu to your 100.

Now sign up for next months ride... it's much easier..


----------



## Mice (21 Aug 2011)

CharlieB said:


> Thank y'all for the company on a fine day out. My first attempt at over 100m finished at 118 by the time I got home.
> Lordy lordy, were there some hills or what? Mind you, the descents more than made up for the climbs. A bizarre experience coming back into S London this evening after the sublime lanes and roads of today, when suddenly you're forced abruptly into Mon-Fri Commute Mode again, as the FNRttC route to Brighton/Felpham is negotiated in reverse and in broad daylight, ably navigated for us by Thom.
> Well done M on that century! - *was the Bakewell Tart up to scratch*?
> Thank you S & I for usual impeccable organisation.



It was delicious thank you CharlieB! It was becoming so addictive that in order to try and put myself off it by seeing what really went into it and therefore how fattening it is I made my own last week (with the help of Prue Leiths recipe) including the pastry. It was a shock to see how much butter and sugar there was so that has steered me away from it. 

I do love it though so I will only buy a slice as a treat providing I have ridden at least 100 miles in one day!!

M


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Aug 2011)

1495015 said:


> I never got that drink off Davy.



It will be waiting for you in Hull..


----------



## lilolee (21 Aug 2011)

Mark and myself made it. He had a slight mechanical in Dorking and by the time we fixed it you were long gone. Not a problem as we were both off at Leatherhead anyway.

I found the last few hills a grind, but a very enjoyable day. Did you notice we missed some huge downpours?

Many thanks one and all.


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Aug 2011)

Sorry I'm a bit late with my take on it.

I'd not been on a Ride for Food before, so didn't know what to expect. I'd noticed the "speedy" bit in the title, and it didn't disappoint, so I was bit shagged by the time I peeled off at Newdigate. I'd hoped the route was going to be less A road-tastic, especially after we left That London, but it was not to be.

High points: Sheltering behind D Walnuts Esq. as he towed me along the A29.
Chatting to Martin as we took in the delights of Weare Lane (the finest lane in Christendom)
Simon's story of the dinosaur and the Vagina Monologues
Ice cream and lemonade at my tea stop at tanhouse farm (half a mile south of Newdigate)
Telling Mice to to put fresh air in her tyres for better performance.
That lovely Peugeot.
That lovely Alan.
148km by the time I got home. 


Hope this doesn't make me sound like too much of wingeing git. It was great to be out and grab a word with people when I could spare the oxygen. I managed a few snaps, mostly, it seems, of war memorials. We never seem to run out of those.

https://picasaweb.go...feat=directlink


----------



## StuAff (28 Aug 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Sorry I'm a bit late with my take on it.
> 
> I'd not been on a Ride for Food before, so didn't know what to expect. I'd noticed the "speedy" bit in the title, and it didn't disappoint, so I was bit shagged by the time I peeled off at Newdigate. I'd hoped the route was going to be less A road-tastic, especially after we left That London, but it was not to be.
> 
> ...



Not too wingey at all. What an excellent day that was.


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Aug 2011)

1495022 said:


> It's difficult to say without knowing the precise level of winging git you were aiming for.



What kind of sycophant are you? 
Uh... what kind of sycophant would you like me to be?


----------



## lilolee (28 Aug 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> What kind of sycophant are you?
> Uh... what kind of sycophant would you like me to be?



Probably not a winging one


----------



## GetFatty (20 Aug 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Mr Dellzeqq esq is our glorious leader for this one.
> 
> Meet at HPC for an 8am off.
> 
> ...


Whatever happened to izap and Thom?


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2020)

GetFatty said:


> Whatever happened to izap and Thom?



Izap I last saw on an Audax. He's beefed up considerably since you last saw him. He's a cycling machine.


----------



## GetFatty (20 Aug 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Izap I last saw on an Audax. He's beefed up considerably since you last saw him. He's a cycling machine.


He always was!! Just a lithe one


----------



## rb58 (21 Aug 2020)

Tim Hall said:


> Chatting to Martin as we took in the delights of Weare Lane (the finest lane in Christendom)


Weare Street deserves another visit don't you think?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2020)

rb58 said:


> Weare Street deserves another visit don't you think?




Where is this?


----------



## rb58 (21 Aug 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Where is this?


Down near Horsham in the Newdigate 'triangle' where we got lost on a night ride one time. I remember it as being a delight - up there with Slugwash and Lonesome.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2020)

rb58 said:


> Down near Horsham in the Newdigate 'triangle' where we got lost on a night ride one time. I remember it as being a delight - up there with Slugwash and Lonesome.




Chasing Michael's mudguard


----------



## rb58 (21 Aug 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Chasing Michael's mudguard


LOL. That was it.


----------



## Shadow (21 Aug 2020)

It's north of the 'Sham, east of Ockley.
Your memory might be playing tricks . Last time I was there, the surface condition was poor, although that was a couple of years ago. But you can't see the surface so much at night, just feel it!


----------



## rb58 (21 Aug 2020)

Nine years ago since this ride, and i doubt the road has had any attention since then!


----------

